# Ah Nuts, It's not log enough



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought a ruby a little while back and finally got to air tuning the valves last night. I was finishing the rest of it this morning when things came to a grinding halt. I installed the butane tank and the slid the jet into the burner. Then I relized that the copper line would not touch the tank fitting.







Then I slid out the jet and just tried to screw it on and the nut will not start. I'm pretty sure they are different size threads. My tank is round with only one mounting stud on the bottom. (the deck plate only had on e hole too) Any other ruby tank I've seen in a picture is rectangle. I'm wondering if I get the wrong tank or did I get the old style jet if they changed the tank? I called and left a Message for Cliff at Accucraft. We will see what he has to say.







We just put up the Christmas tree (and track) and I'm Excited to try her out.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy
I am sure that Cliff will assist with the tank situation but not sure I would want a live steam engine running under the X-mas tree: oil on the ornaments or gas fire out the smoke box front when there is a build up of gas if not properly regulated, etc.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe that the newer Ruby's are coming with round tanks.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I confess, I'm a bit concerned about the oil too. The tree is fake and the lowest branch is 30' high. The branches don't even over hang the track. But oil on the carpet humm, don't want to push the envelope of what my wife will put up with. As for the fire hazard, I do have a small fire extinguisher handy. It may end up as more of a static spring time inspiration display.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A word of advice...

Live Steam - Outside. Around the Christmas Tree - Electric. OK, Make it Live Electric...


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Tom, 
I guess your sage and well created work around to the indoor steam dilemma comes from all those cold Michigan winters! We are just getting our first snow here this morning. Can't wait to have some track outside to push a plow through some day.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Live electric, sounds like a great way to keep my dogs from getting into the Xmas presents and stepping on the track.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I just wanted to post a follow up and clear Accucraft's good name. With some more tinkering I found the the line from the steam lubricator was in the way of the gas tank sitting properly causing it to lean slightly. Once I bent it a bit more the line was much closer to the fitting. Still the treads on my tank were messed up and would not allow the union nut to screw on. Also the threads on the gas valve pointed slightly up which would mean more length would be needed on the copper line to the jet. Cliff at Accucraft has been great and is sending me out a new tank to remedy the situation.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I got my new tank from Cliff today. The threads were much better and the line screwed right on. But as you can see in the photos there is still a problem. In the photo you can see that the only way I can have things connected and the jet all the way into the burner is to have the tank rotated. But, I also notice that the Cab will not sit properly either. The tab that clips over the flange will not fit between the tank and flange. (I lined the cad up in front to back relation to show position of the clip 2nd photo) Is it possible that the hole in the deck plate may not be in the correct position?







If the tank were forward more it would not need to rotate and the clip would now clear it. Has anyone had a similar experience with the new "round gas tank" Ruby? Are your tanks in the same position?


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Why not just drill a new mounting hole in the floor, located so the tank is positioned properly without interference?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Fred, 
That's what I am going to do. I was just curious if anyone else had encountered this. I sent Cliff the photos too, and he had no explanation but was willing to send a new deck plate. I'll just drill it and get to steaming!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally! She Lives!














At first the flame woudn't pop back into the flue. So I covered one hole with a finger and jumped right back in. So I shut her down and went and made a little slide collar to choke the vents. (Saw it on MLS ! ) After that it was all smiles. First time I've ever run a live steam and I have to say I'm hooked. Y guys weren't lying either, they are messy buggers!


----------

